# Light Reflectors....



## Sheppard (Jul 8, 2004)

hey everyone
i want to make a reflector for my lights so i can every bit of light in for my plants..
what can i use? 
would aluminum foil work for this?

thanks


----------



## ChosenOne22 (Nov 23, 2003)

Aluminum works and definately the cheapest. But it works.


----------



## harrykaa (Jan 10, 2005)

Sheppard said:


> hey everyone
> i want to make a reflector for my lights so i can every bit of light in for my plants..
> what can i use?
> would aluminum foil work for this?


Hi Sheppard,

Aluminium foil might work, but I doubt its usefullness very much.
This is because there are two things to remember here.

1. A reflector will reflect the light that bulb emits. Its job is to reflect all the light into the aquarium. The aluminium foil can do this only in some degree. Usually a silver coating is used to have a good reflecting efficiency.

2. The shape of a reflector is of utmost importance. Reflector ought to direct all the outgoing light downwards and into the tank. The shape must therefore be elliptical. How can you do this?

My advice for an efficient reflector is to buy one at your lfs. A good reflector will increase the light energy to about threefold compared to an ordinary lamp without a reflector (painted white e.g.)

Regards,


----------



## Raul-7 (Sep 1, 2004)

Mylar is great for making light relfecters, and the good thing is that it's really cheap.


----------



## shoe997bed263 (Oct 15, 2004)

i have used aluminum and tin foil


----------



## goodnews (Oct 5, 2004)

mirror are expensive and sometimes to bright btu work well


----------

